# Tell us about your Favourite car



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

We all have a favourite car we owned, you know the one that really stood out to you if your unlucky enough not to still have it.
So everyone lets hear what yours was, why and any little stories about it & of course a few photos would go down well :thumb:

I class myself as being really lucky as there has to be 3 cars that really stand out for me.
Not surprisingly my first car is one of them. A humble 1.0L Mk1 Fiesta which I got 6 months prior to my 17th Birthday and with what money I had left started doing her up. A full respray all prepped by myself by hand, new bumpers, Alloys, ported head, modified Carb etc. It wasn't the money spent on her (as that was quite meager), but all that I learnt doing it and the effort required. To me an extra special first car which I then preceded to write off 2 months after passing my test 

2nd for me was a 1974 1275cc MG Midget. This has to be one of the most fun car's on the planet! Take a slightly detuned Mini Cooper engine, stick it into a rear wheel drive body of similar weight and size to the Mini, Razor sharp steering and sitting very low down close to the ground, Perfect 

The 3rd has to be my 1964 Ford Consul Classic Capri. With a large chunk of Americarna 50's/60's styling, being quite rare and actually pretty good to drive every trip in it was something special.

Right, need to dig out some Photos.
Here's the Fiesta:










Here's the Midget:










and the Blue Capri:










Hopefully one day I'll be able to add an Aston Martin to the list :argie:


----------



## reign (Oct 6, 2008)

mine was a 1998 Chevrolet Cavalier 2 dr Coupe 2.2ltr engine.. pretty decent for a 4 banger.. thought she was a v6.. sure guzzled the petrol like one! she was bullet shaped, and money green, and died a tragic death on route 4 in Calvert County Maryland, USA when I hit black ice, flipped over and landed in a ditch full of pointy rocks. *sniff*


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

I had an Audi UR Quattro Turbo for three years which was a special car to own. I traded it in for my 1st 911 and still miss it. When I can afford to have one alongside the Porsche I will do so. Unfortunately I have no digital images of it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

My CTR without question! I really wish I hadn't sold it but thats another story! It was a crackin' piece of kit and in absolutely mint, totally standard condition and I knew it inside out! I'd done so many 'enthusiastic' miles in it that it just became like an extension of me and I could push it so much further than I've ever been able to push anything else! It was also the first car that I really really wanted, and got so it was special in that respect too. I'll always remember the day I picked it up from the dealers, I was over the moon! The S2k is special and its a serious car and I feel lucky to have it, but it'll never replace the CTR! One day i'll be able to garage the S for high days and holidays and i'll get another satin silver EP3 for using every day! :thumb:

Here's a pic, although there's hundreds on DW already


----------



## jcmac (Sep 13, 2008)

My dad has a midget. Great little car. Which speaking of will be requiring a nice little make over after its storage over the winter.


----------



## Glossmax (May 9, 2007)

Anyone else?


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Series 1 RS Turbo, even though I am a massive Vauxhall fan I have always wanted a Series 1 :car:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i had a brooklands 280 before my supras , but no pics , thats a capri for the peeps that dont know


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

thevaleter said:


> Series 1 RS Turbo, even though I am a massive Vauxhall fan I have always wanted a Series 1 :car:


My mates series one!!!


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll give you my top 3....

in 3rd place Aston Martin V8 Vantage (easily the best looking car I've owned - needed an extra 100bhp)



















in 2nd place, BMW M3 CSL (thrilling car to drive with a gorgeous induction roar - I really loved that car)



















in 1st place, my current car BMW E90 M3 (a very well sorted car and a better all rounder than the CSL - this drives the way the Aston looks)


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmm mk1 mexico:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dazzy130/VXR (Dec 5, 2005)

I've always been a huge fan of mk2 Cavalier SRi's for some bizarre reason, 20 years on, and i still have one,hidden away in the garage

I have just recently bought an Astra VXR nurburgring and I absolutly love that, the best car by a mile I have ever owned


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

For some reason, I can't get Imps out of my top list of cars I've owned.

This one here started life as a bog standard 1967 Hillman Imp, with an 875cc standard engine breathing through a Slowlex (sorry - Solex) carburettor.

When I had my first job, and a bit of money coming in each month I completelly stripped her, and put her back together the way that the company should have made them, so in went a complete new old-stock short motor from a Talbot Sunbeam 1Litre (a 928cc development of the original Imp engine, a polished and ported Imp cylinder head with marginally bigger valves, an R17 fast road camshaft, and a pair of SU carburettors on a special manifold. The suspension was changed for 1" lower Monte Carlo rally spec springs, new old stock standard shock absorbers at the front, reconditioned Spax adjustables at the back, and all new bushes and strengthened mounting points for the suspension. Tyres up front were 165/70x12 Pirelli P6000, and at the back Britgstone SF370 175/70x12.

Inside, I butchered a knackered Imp dashboard for the co-driver's bits (trip meter, stopwatches, pencil holders etc), and added a supplementary gauge binnacle in the middle.

A home made fly-off handbrake attachment completed the picture, along with my Dad's old Lucas SLR700 lamps on the front.

Whilst not the fastest car on the road by a long long shot, it remains to this day the best handling car I've driven - bar none, and I really do need to make a carbon copy of it again...

I'll never forget the night we did a 12-car event with my local motor club, and beat every car but one (a Sierra XR4x4), including half a dozen Mk1 and Mk2 escorts that had thousands spent on them!

Here she is in all her 'rough diamond' glory...


----------



## cosmo (Mar 8, 2007)

One of these three and all for different reasons.

Escort due to the fact its a blast and you allways turn back to look at it when you walk away from it.

Capri due to it being a classic in my eye's and RWD. Had it for 17 years.

Mondeo ST (200) spec, because it is a well under rated car and often overlooked. I bought this one as a stop-gap car to tide me over for 3 month's while i was waiting for delivery of a new ST220 saloon. That was 5 year's ago and the mk 2 ST pictured is still with me. love it


----------

